# Do bettas like freeze-dried baby shrimp?



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

I was told bettas eat these, but my betta refuses to to touch them. In fact, he flares at them when they're introduced in the water (I guess because they're still whole and he can't tell they're dead?). Do bettas eat this type of food? 

Would like to know if it's just this one fish, or if I can feed them to a different betta later on.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep, Bettas as a group would eat them. But freeze-dried anything is not the best source of nutrition, and if not pre-soaked properly may cause constipation. I'd say stick to frozen food.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

+1 Seren27. Freeze-dried has been said/known to cause issues with constipation, bloat,etc. Stick to frozen or live.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Mine love them, but they're too big for them, even after soaking. Until I can get a bigger freezer, I break them in to small pieces and soak in tank water till soft. It makes me about throw up every time because I hate the smell of shrimp, but my guys love them.


----------

